# Bowmadness XL



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=807427

here is the link to my new Bowmadness XL this thing is saweeeet!!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

nice bow


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking bow! shooting with feathers i see..........


----------



## springy shooter (May 24, 2005)

PSE CRAZY said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=807427
> 
> here is the link to my new Bowmadness XL this thing is saweeeet!!!


You are right, these bows are sweet!!!!!! I have the XL also and it shoots like a dream!!!


----------



## JOEVAN (Jul 19, 2008)

*bowmadness*

man how do all you fit into these bowmadness XL i shoot the regular one for indoor and love it!!!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Thats a pretty good looking bow!


----------



## JOEVAN (Jul 19, 2008)

*yep*

heck yeah man this thing is the best


----------



## couesbuckhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

It was sweet and still is. I took this bear with it.


----------



## couesbuckhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

I also took this javy with it.


----------

